# How many pen kits do you have?



## ossaguy (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought it would be a fun question to ask this question:

               "If you finished up every kit you currently have,or odds & ends to make a complete pen,what would he number be?"

       Also,     "What was the highest at one time?"

      Mine right now is down to 19.

      I think the most I ever had at once was 38.



   thanks,
           Steve


----------



## mikebpeters (Nov 28, 2013)

I've just restocked after Christmas Craft show season so my unmade kit number is at a peak around 250 +/-


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 28, 2013)

I probably have about 60 and another 12 coming from a group buy. I don't want to think about how many blanks.

Mike


----------



## Mike8850 (Nov 28, 2013)

I probably have 200+. Hope the wife doesn't see this.
Mike


----------



## Fatdawg (Nov 28, 2013)

If my inventory spreadsheet is correct, I have 137 kits.


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't count that far...:biggrin: And I'm going to get more!

P.S. I'm actually to lazy to count.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 28, 2013)

Not that many.  I like pens more than I like pen kits.  

And I have a craft show next week so the number of kits is dwindling and the number of pens increasing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh probably about 10,000 give or take a thousand or two.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2013)

Right now I have none... I've used up all I had on hand and haven't bought any more in a while... but I have over a dozen pepper mill kits and two or three cases of wine glasses waiting to be cut and put on wood stems... maybe 50 bowls finished on hand... and as Mike said, no idea how many pen blanks I have... I cut up all scrap pieces from bowls and pepper mills into pen blanks... I know I counted one box once that had close to 100 blanks... mostly all spalted maple and hackberry.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 40 right now.  Most I have ever had at once was 75.


----------



## Finatic (Nov 28, 2013)

150-200 +/-


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 28, 2013)

I number all mine and put them in a spreadsheet when I buy them. My numbers are close to 900 right now. 

I have 100+ made up and have probably 300-400 in standby :biggrin:

I buy them when I get a good deal and they are here when I get around to making them......

Well, now that I read this....maybe I have a problem.......


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Haven't counted them, but I estimate between 150 and 200 kits on hand probably 200-300 pen blanks.  Way too many.  I better go make a pen.  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## gimpy (Nov 28, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Not that many.  I like pens more than I like pen kits.
> 
> And I have a craft show next week so the number of kits is dwindling and the number of pens increasing.




Dan, were is your show, 

I know there is one at the nittany valley middle school,
which I had to drop out of for the 2nd yr in a row


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm think I've got 30 with more on the way.


----------



## knowltoh (Nov 28, 2013)

200+    I think it is part of the addiction mentality. I have 100's of blanks and am always looking for more.  
I also like to build flyrods and have over 50 rod blanks. As a flytier, I  have over 100 Metz, Hoffman and other rooster capes.
That being said, I love every minute I spend with my hobbies.

Do I need a 12 step program?


----------



## JohnGreco (Nov 28, 2013)

Inventory is light, ~175 on hand.


----------



## Ambidex (Nov 28, 2013)

Probably 70-80..most ever was around 250..


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just the one I do for the troops.........


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 28, 2013)

PTownSubbie said:


> I number all mine and put them in a spreadsheet when I buy them. My numbers are close to 900 right now.
> 
> I have 100+ made up and have probably 300-400 in standby :biggrin:
> 
> ...



recon the ink will dry up?


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 28, 2013)

I have over a hundred compelted pens and maybe 500 kits on hand (most will never be used).   Just dont like em, but got them in buying out a couple of other pen makers.  Guess I need to start selling them off or trading them.

As far as Misc. parts from other pens I have a 8 quart containing full.  same reason as above.

 Enough blanks to make 3000 pens.  same reason as above.
 and just ordered more cause I never have the one I am looking for available.

It's only a problem if my elctricity is off and I can't turn.

Phil


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 28, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> I have over a hundred compelted pens and maybe 500 kits on hand (most will never be used).   Just dont like em, but got them in buying out a couple of other pen makers.  Guess I need to start selling them off or trading them.  As far as Misc. parts from other pens I have a 8 quart containing full.  same reason as above.  Enough blanks to make 3000 pens.  same reason as above. and just ordered more cause I never have the one I am looking for available.  It's only a problem if my elctricity is off and I can't turn.  Phil



Start posting them up for sale / trade!


----------



## hard hat (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 50 right now, most was near 100. I ordered a bunch to see what I liked and didn't, found that I don't like a lot of kits so they've just sat for over a year.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 28, 2013)

Have about208 in inventory made up and another196 in kit form with close to that in blanks. I'll be busy all winter. no more shows this year.
___________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 28, 2013)

Probably about 35 - 40


----------



## Rink (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, you guys are my heroes.  I have about half dozen or so ready to start or in process. Most at one time was about 12.  I almost feel like I'm in over my head at that number, i can't imagine having hundreds (or more!) waiting to be made.  I work full time now, but someday...


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh those are not ready to be made.  Thats just taking up space in my shop.  I only have 4 left to made at this point for orders.  

The others are just for fun.  




Rink said:


> Wow, you guys are my heroes. I have about half dozen or so ready to start or in process. Most at one time was about 12. I almost feel like I'm in over my head at that number, i can't imagine having hundreds (or more!) waiting to be made. I work full time now, but someday...


----------



## HeartofaPen (Nov 28, 2013)

I have over 1000 right now.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 28, 2013)

HeartofaPen said:


> I have over 1000 right now.


hoarder.  Lol.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 28, 2013)

About 150. Due to school, haven't bee able to turn in 4 months, but that didn't stop me from stocking up a bit!


----------



## JP61 (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't know exactly.... maybe "cupla" duzn?


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 28, 2013)

I probaby have about 200 kits.  I'm in the middle od the art shows.  I also picked up a couple lots on here and Ebay.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 28, 2013)

I would guess there are over 300 in my shop (at home) that have not been touched by human hands in over 2 years.  Along with some real antique pen blanks.  Maybe next year's project???

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, everyone?!!

Ed


----------



## sschering (Nov 28, 2013)

I guess I'm on the low end of the spectrum.. I have about 10 kits on hand but a few hundred blanks.


----------



## reiddog1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Never enough!!!  I'm constantly ordering kits and never seem to have enough.  Waiting on the mail now!!!


----------



## GDGeorge (Nov 28, 2013)

Kits: prolly 25 or 30. Blanks? 60 or so, I think.


----------



## Marker (Nov 28, 2013)

As of right now I have a little bit over 2,500 kits.

   If I were to count the wooden blanks that I have...such as Birdseye maple, Curly Maple, or spalted maple....I would have too many blanks to count....An infinite amount.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't even have a guesstement. I'm thinkin around a hundred or so and a shop full of blanks. I go open a box I forgot about and there is more blanks.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 250 and another 100 on the way 

Donovan


----------



## southernclay (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe 45-50 kits and 300 blanks. Just got a nice deal on blanks
on Craigslist. I'm new but my wife says I have hoarding tendencies so could see these numbers growing. Just have to find the time to make more


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink (Nov 28, 2013)

*How many Kits*

I have about 16 right now


----------



## LanceD (Nov 28, 2013)

300 plus kits. Over 500 blanks.


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 28, 2013)

maybe 25 pen kits plus a few other projects and about 75 blanks
But I have a truck bed covered about 6 inches deep with corian and a few logs drying out back, so I will have a few more blanks soon


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 28, 2013)

I have maybe 50 kits and iF I never bought/cut another blank, I dont think I'd ever run out!


----------



## tbroye (Nov 28, 2013)

I really don't know I would guess about 150.  Haven't been turning much this year.  I have about 35 in stock(?) or finished not much call for them around here and really haven't tried hard to sell any.  

i guess I could say to many or if the economy was better not enough.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Nov 28, 2013)

eh... um... I have about 30 or so I've bought from here. 30 or so i've  bought from PSI/Woodcraft and I probrably have enough corian to make a 4000 pens in a good 125 plus colors... and not just slim lines...  If we are counting slims double that If your interested in some PM me. If theres a atleast 3 people that  want something I'll put up a add in the vendors section and we can all have too many pen blanks


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 28, 2013)

I owe many of you here a huge _*THANK YOU!*_ I was starting to feel pretty bad about the amount of kits and blanks I have just sitting on the shelf. Compared to some of you, it's nothing.
Whew!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 28, 2013)

couple hundred...give or take....


----------



## skiprat (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow....  some of you guys have more money than sense!!

The cost of a 100 or so kits will get you a decent metal lathe or milling machine. 
I know that I'd rather play around on some new power tools than have a herd of money wrapped up in some overpriced Chinese pen kits. :biggrin:

I had some spare time today and visited a local supplier...Turners Retreat.

£40 ( >$65 )for a Statesman !!!!! Yikes!!!

I did spend around £100 on stuff, but every penny hurt:frown::biggrin:
It reminded me why I like to make kitless pens!!:biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 28, 2013)

I can't imagine it's cost effective to have hundreds of kits hanging around than you may or may not actually use.    I can see buying in some quantity to get discounts and having a lot of kits if you constantly sell a lot of pens, but otherwise it's hard for me to see a major advantage of hundreds of pen kits in the cabinet over money in the bank.

I'd be happy to have like 10 each of my favorites and a couple each of my occasionals.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 28, 2013)

Im not home to count and its probably a good thing, but off the top of my head, probably around 250.  Unfortunately about half probably wont ever get made since they are for styles I don't really make anymore.  Ive probably given 50 to 100 away in the past year to friends who've started turning, for practice.  I don't even want to count the blanks.  I have about 400 acrylic blanks, not counting what I make, and about 500 wood blanks, not to mention the boards and logs I haven't cut up yet, and Ive given about 100 assorted blanks away to friends in the past six months or so.  I guess I love to impulse shop once in a while.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Wow....  some of you guys have more money than sense!!
> 
> The cost of a 100 or so kits will get you a decent metal lathe or milling machine.
> I know that I'd rather play around on some new power tools than have a herd of money wrapped up in some overpriced Chinese pen kits. :biggrin:
> ...


My sentiments exactly! When I packed up my shop about a MONTH ago, I think there were seven Apprentice Jr. Gents I bought for the clips.:biggrin: I have ordered a few kits for orders but, no longer do I keep any on hand.


----------



## jyreene (Nov 28, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I would guess there are over 300 in my shop (at home) that have not been touched by human hands in over 2 years.  Along with some real antique pen blanks.  Maybe next year's project???  HAPPY THANKSGIVING, everyone?!!  Ed



And now you're just teasing!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 60 or so kits in styles I currently make. If I dont make it anymore or like the kit, I get rid of them.  Blanks - no idea, at least a few hundred.

Bushings are my weakness. I have bushings for kits I know I likely would never touch again. Never know when they will fit something else lol

*Sounds like everyone on here could keep the classifieds hopping for a few days purging things they dont use anymore.. :wink:*


----------



## 76winger (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm probably at around 50 kits and 70 or so blanks. Not much compared to many, but most I've had at any one time. I gradually grow as some sell to pay for new ones.


----------



## Old Lar (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 400 kits and probably as many blanks.  I usually by larger volumes to get a better deal on the most popular ones.  Some I will probably never make up.  Most will become pens.  I have been lucky and sold over 100 in the last month at a show and word of mouth.  I am south for the winter and brought 100-150 kits and blanks with me.


----------



## jyreene (Nov 28, 2013)

They could but they should wait until June!


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 28, 2013)

I have about 75.  I am just a beginner


----------



## mredburn (Nov 28, 2013)

I have 35 commercial kits on hand but maybe 5 will ever be made into a pen as an original kit.  Most of them are donor kits for the transmission parts and tubes. I throw the rest away.  I Have more  blanks then I will ever turn without cutting up any more lumber or casting to  make more.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 28, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I can't imagine it's cost effective to have hundreds of kits hanging around than you may or may not actually use.    I can see buying in some quantity to get discounts and having a lot of kits if you constantly sell a lot of pens, but otherwise it's hard for me to see a major advantage of hundreds of pen kits in the cabinet over money in the bank.
> 
> I'd be happy to have like 10 each of my favorites and a couple each of my occasionals.




Dan,

I never pay full price for kits if I can help it! I wanted some new styles so I got in on one of the group buys..... at 38% off (25% volume + 13% club discount), how can you beat that?

I try to get in on group buys to get the kits I want/need.....


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2013)

PTownSubbie said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine it's cost effective to have hundreds of kits hanging around than you may or may not actually use.    I can see buying in some quantity to get discounts and having a lot of kits if you constantly sell a lot of pens, but otherwise it's hard for me to see a major advantage of hundreds of pen kits in the cabinet over money in the bank.
> ...


You were one of the lucky 10 Fred?:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 28, 2013)

I have 8. Don't keep many on hand. Buying more parts than kits.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Nov 29, 2013)

I have about 180. Try to buy them on sale or from fellow IAP members.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Nov 30, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Wow....  some of you guys have more money than sense!!
> 
> The cost of a 100 or so kits will get you a decent metal lathe or milling machine.


I don't have a quantity, but I know the total worth is somewhere north of $10k.  I suppose that could buy me another fully loaded Robust American Beauty... but where would be the fun in that?


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2013)

I have just under 250.  The time to buy them is when you see them (head nod to Frank from American Pickers).


----------



## jyreene (Nov 30, 2013)

I have maybe 20. Don't keep a lot in stock but I try and steal one or ten from my pops whenever I visit so he probably only has 210 not 250....


----------



## seanphotoguy (Nov 30, 2013)

*too scared to count*

probably hundreds


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just under 125 kits, and around 25,000 pen blanks here!





Scott (gotta get more kits) B


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 30, 2013)

about 250 plus many blanks.  Just keep making and selling them.  Lots of parts for pens and other things that I make for shows.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 30, 2013)

PTownSubbie said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine it's cost effective to have hundreds of kits hanging around than you may or may not actually use. I can see buying in some quantity to get discounts and having a lot of kits if you constantly sell a lot of pens, but otherwise it's hard for me to see a major advantage of hundreds of pen kits in the cabinet over money in the bank.
> ...


I don't think anybody ever pays full price for kits - I sometimes have trouble giving them away.


----------



## sschering (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> I don't think anybody ever pays full price for kits - I sometimes have trouble giving them away.



I made the mistake of walking into the Portland Woodcraft  this weekend "Just to look around" It took great self control to walk out only $40 lighter.. 

Added a few more kits to my meager collection. Yeah I paid full price..


----------



## lyonsacc (Dec 2, 2013)

Probably around 50 or fewer kits.  Probably 3 times that many blanks.  I've promised myself to work that number down before I buy any more.  On average I complete about 2 to 4 pens a month.  So, probably another year before I order again :-(

Maybe if I run out of glue I will order before then


----------



## billspenfactory (Dec 2, 2013)

I try to get in on group buys to get the kits I want/need.....[/quote]I don't think anybody ever pays full price for kits - I sometimes have trouble giving them away.[/quote]

Want to try you luck today on the give a way's ???    Just asking


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 2, 2013)

billspenfactory said:


> I try to get in on group buys to get the kits I want/need.....


I don't think anybody ever pays full price for kits - I sometimes have trouble giving them away.[/quote]

*Want to try you luck today on the give a way's ???* Just asking[/quote]Gee, you must have missed it?  Ya snooze, ya lose!:biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Dec 2, 2013)

317….never know what is going to sell or be ordered so always need to keep a lot on hand


----------



## kovalcik (Dec 2, 2013)

Somewhere around 75.  Blanks are hard to count since I use a lot of FOG wood and it is still in log size.


----------



## billspenfactory (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty37 said:


> billspenfactory said:
> 
> 
> > I try to get in on group buys to get the kits I want/need.....
> ...


 
*Want to try you luck today on the give a way's ???* Just asking[/quote]Gee, you must have missed it?  Ya snooze, ya lose!:biggrin:[/quote]


Just like fishing   I should have been there yesterday.   Story of my life.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 2, 2013)

At the end of the year after shows, I have about 50-70 finished pens.  I probably have about 100 kits in stock.  I will be purchasing kits to  start production for next year.  I generally have about 200 on hand.  I try to do 5-6 of the same type when I decide to make stock for sale.


----------



## jfoh (Dec 14, 2013)

Kits on hand maybe 900-1,000. Finished pens just about the same. Blanks glued up awaiting turning 1,000 plus perhaps more. I often buy 50-100 extra tubes for each style when ordering kits.  I find it easier to turn extra blanks and then just assemble the best ones. Often a great blank gets rather plain in turning and bland pens just have no attraction to me. Sometimes I turn the plain one down to reclaim the tube or just keep for future use.  Last count of wood blanks was over 6,000 with about the same amount of flat stock awaiting being made into blanks. Stabilized blanks about 500. Acrylic blanks perhaps 250 as I ran the numbers down and have not replaced them yet. 

The kit number will go up after the new years because I have to start making pens for a local high school graduation. One per graduate with their mane and year engraved on them. 

I refuse to admit that I have a problem. Why would anyone think a person with half a dozen plus lathes has a problem. I only use a couple at anyone time and all the others are there just in case I need them.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 14, 2013)

Way too many.  Just made my first kit pen in about a year, though.  I need to either make them all and flood etsy or sell the kits...


----------



## mark james (Dec 14, 2013)

Kits... About 100.  Blanks...  About 180.


----------



## monark88 (Dec 14, 2013)

About 60 now, after selling a bunch of kits. My most at any one time was right at 200. about half now is PSI seam rippers. I will not buy any more pen kits, except for a couple barons.

Changing directions.
Russ


----------



## bellringer 75 (Dec 16, 2013)

Got about 30 left after making Christmas stock got to order about 200 - 300 after Christmas


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 16, 2013)

I have about 40 kits, but I have thousands of blanks.  I just can't resist a pretty piece of wood.  I figure if I turned six pens a day for the rest of my life I couldn't use up all the blanks I have cut, and then there are all the logs, crowns, branches etc in the back....I confess....I'm a wood hoarder. My latest acquisition is a six foot long desert ironwood log.  Have to go get a carbide chainsaw chain to cut it up.....


----------



## BSea (Dec 16, 2013)

OK< you can't fool me.  My wife made you ask this, RIGHT?

So my answer is:

2 slim line kits, and 3 walnut pen blanks . . . . . . . . . Oh yeah, and 1 spare tube.

I have about 60 kits.  But none are more than $15 (when I bought them).  About half are slim lines.  My high end kits are Jr. Retros. I think a custom finial adds more to a pen than the bling from a statesman kit.  But that's me.

You actually didn't ask for number of blanks, but that number is probably close to 500.


----------



## butchf18a (Dec 16, 2013)

427 kits on hand, 1,739 blanks not counting uncut raw stock, 127 completed pens 52 of which are committed Christmas sales.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 16, 2013)

This was up to one below sorry.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 16, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> I would guess there are over 300 in my shop (at home) that have not been touched by human hands in over 2 years.  Along with some real antique pen blanks.  Maybe next year's project???
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING, everyone?!!
> 
> Ed



Can I come shop in your shop???


----------



## shortz1lla (Dec 16, 2013)

21 kits on hand. Most ever, 38. Only 41 pen blanks, mostly wood... there is, however, a ridiculous amount of blanks dedicated to game calls in my shop.


----------

